# Grey Knights: Sons of Titan



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/sons-of-titan-hardback.html

£20 for a Non-LE novella with 128 pages...

It's official. Black Library have lost their minds. I wouldn't even pay that much for an ADB novella about the Night Lords.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It's not even new material. Just a collection of stuff annadle's previously written


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I wouldn't pay anything for the first Night Lords book.

The Grey Knights series was good though, but this is absolute greed. They are trying to leech every single penny out of their readers.

Lets hope no one is dumb enough to fall for it and they will take this crap down.


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Captain_Loken said:


> Lets hope no one is dumb enough to fall for it and they will take this crap down.


There is always one.

But maybe... there can be only one !

Begin to sing _Prince of the universe_ !

Pun aside...










Oh heck ! I just can help it, I did it again !


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah. In reality, there will be people who buy this because their "die hard collectors" or something like that. If they want to waste their money, that's on them. Just know, those are the people Black Library sells too. They hope for people like that.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

On a scale between Ben Counter and ADB, what's the word on Annandale's Grey Knights?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit that is greedy.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Its a compilation of several past GK releases.

Grey Knights: Sons of Titan contains the following stories: 

Maledictus (previously available as a standalone novel and eBook)
True Name (previously available as an MP3 audio drama)
Incorruptible (previously available as an MP3 audio drama)
The Mourning Tower (new to this collection)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

£9.99 for the fucking ebook too!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Insane in the membrane


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

I had just downloaded the extract with no idea on the length or indeed the price.

That cost is batsh*t crazy. You would expect that much for something 3 or 4 times the length in page count.


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Wasn't Maledictus already 173 pages? I think the 128 page count is a place holder. Looking at the collected stories, 2 are audio drams which are normally 30 pages prose, this thing has to be at least 250+

Still bloody expensive, but not as terrible as it could be. Especially considering the original Maledictus was £15 so this is another £5 for the 3 extra stories.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

For anything under 400 pages, £1 is too expensive. 

I refuse to pay for that crap.

And yet, I read them just fine.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm done with these tactics. BL should be ashamed of themselves. I love the Grey Knights. I don't look for a unified, consistent story with all the other authors/books, or the fluff. It's like different writers taking over a comic book. They often contradict each other (and sometimes try to fix it with a crappy retcon), but they can all be good. I like the concept of the Grey Knights, I like the ways they fight, and I like psykers. Ben Counter's books are vey good. So is Maledictus. I would love to read Incorruptible, and The Mourning Tower, whatever it is. But not like this. I'm tired of spending money to buy duplicates. I've already missed things, and will likely miss more. They're not getting my money with this kind of garbage. Next there will be another Scripts book, with Incorruptible, some others, and something else that is only available in that book. Sometimes businesses stop things that they made money on, but I don't think they continue things that they don't make money on. I won't participate in their profiting this way.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Saw this in Waterstones last night, it's 230 pages. £20 for a 230 page "novel"... an absolutely pathetic showing from Black Library.


LotN


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Is it just me or are people getting a lot more toxic to the idea of books under 400 pages these days? Now £20 for a 230 page book is disgusting, but BL releasing books of shorter length I really don't think is an issue. Some of the all time Sci Fi Greats like Enders Game, Foundation, Stars my Destination, Neuromancer and more are well under 400 pages. I think one of the biggest issues with BL books is that they seemed to be mandated to be very long for not a lot of story (Glaring at Battle of the Abyss). Honestly so long as the story that needs to be told is told adequately I really don't think length of the book is something we should be hung up on. 

The prices though need to go down, £12-£15 max for a hardback and £8 for a paperback are acceptable standards these days. £20 for a book full stop I think is too much and lets not get started on the LE's.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

People are toxic over low page count plus very high price...also, quality trumps quantity...but sometimes quality plus quantity is even better than just quality...some stories would benefit from being longer


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> People are toxic over low page count plus very high price...also, quality trumps quantity...but sometimes quality plus quantity is even better than just quality...some stories would benefit from being longer


Exactly. A shorter novel means less space for story, character development, and all the other things that make a novel great. Less quantity doesn't necessarily mean less quality, but it does seem to mean that the writer has either forgo things in the novel or cram them into a shorter page count.

Black Library used to put out three four-hundred page _new_ paperbacks a month, minimum. Now we are lucky to get one of those every four months, and instead we get these larger-novellas that are even more expensive than normal novels due to being hardbacks.

Black Library put out more Limited Edition stuff than they do regular stuff now. It's all LE novellas, eShorts and fricking product placement stories. That just isn't right.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dear god...

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/blade-of-purity-cd.html

So not only is Grey Knights: Sons of Titan overpriced for what it is, now half of it's content has just been re-released as a CD. So you have a choice now, spend £10 and get half of the "novel" in the style it was meant to be read/listened in, or spend £20 and get the CD in print with two other stories. Or hell spend £30 and get two stories twice and two stories once.

This is a joke...


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Readers will have to vote with their wallets...GW/BL only cares about profit (which is understandable)...thus profit must end for them


----------



## csw (Apr 22, 2011)

You know, Grey Knights are my faction. They're the ones that first got me into the 40K universe. I started exploring the tabletop world with the old Daemonhunters codex. I've got the old Ben Counter GK novels (not the best reads ever, but serviceable.) I loved ADB's _The Emperor's Gift_.

But when I heard about this release months ago, my reaction was: "Eh, a collection of overpriced individual bits? With BL's recent track record, this is probably going to be some overpriced novella." And then I promptly forgot about it.

And look! Tis an overpriced novella!

Man, my love for the Grey Knights must have channeled their psychic might into me. Woo, go me. Man, that was hard to call. I mean, it's not like three quarters of BL releases these days are $50 limited editions for under 200 pages of content or any-

Oh, wait.


So, yeah. Bravo, Black Library, bravo. I used to purchase the latest novels every Friday and eagerly load up my Kindle. I got the Daemon Hunter supplement for FFG's Dark Heresy just cause I wanted to get their take on the Grey Knights (which was awesome, by the way). I stuck it out through the mother-fething Mat Ward 5th edition codex fluff. And you've managed to make me completely apathetic about a Grey Knights release. 

/shrug


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Readers will have to vote with their wallets...GW/BL only cares about profit (which is understandable)...thus profit must end for them


I actually agree. I haven't ever bought an eShort, and I stopped buying LE's quite a while ago. I ONLY buy the proper novels, and occasionally a novella if it's really good enough (like Ahriman: Exodus). If everybody did that, BL might actually see that we want real novels and stories, not 10 LE releases a year and short stories that aren't worth pennies let alone pounds


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's an interesting point you make about the BL of old. Like you said, several new paperbacks every month, a Heresy novel every few months. Now much as I love it and think it's a brilliant read. I can't help but think _Horus Heresy: Aurellian_ is to blame for the state BL is in now. It's the first LE hardback novella I can remember them releasing, or one that sold so fast it broke the site, they had to then print more of and release a second 'silver' LE version of. 

I can't help but wonder if their original plan was to release it, then every so often, maybe just once a year, release another one. To supplement the series, but nothing you'd miss. But when it sold as fast and as hard as it did, the board sat down and thought 'hmmm, we should do this again, and more often" and then passed down that more were to made, now at the expense of regular novels and some with increasingly relevant plot details that you don't or shouldn't be missing. 

Again, I love my copy, but I now can't help but look at it with a bit of doubt and scepticism.


----------

